# ShadowCast from Ankona



## copperhead

We've just launched our new small tunnel skiff, the ShadowCast.  Designed to run with 10-20hp, it allows the angler long days on the water with minimal fuel usage.  Its small size makes it easy to launch and retrieve even at unimproved ramps and opens up new territories for fishing.  Like all Ankona's, all hand laid, no-wood contruction, with a full composite stringer system and flat honeycomb cored floor.  Custom configurations available...

Length: 16'
Beam: 54"
Weight: 240lbs
HP: 10-20
Transom Height: 17"

Price:  Hulls Starting at $3950

www.ankonaboats.com
772.579.7214


----------



## Shadowcast

This is going to be an awesome little skiff that is going make many microskiff anglers stop and take a pause.

And I even like the name.....


----------



## jrasband

Looks great. Have you guys designed a poling platform for it yet? I am really looking forward to seeing a fully rigged boat with platform, tabs, etc...

Cant wait for more info to unfold!

Jeff


----------



## Bissell

That's a great price I was actually expecting it to he a little more


----------



## AfterHours2

I think you guys have really hit an untouched market as far as pricing goes for the rig. I'm sure this will probably be a hot seller approaching the summer. Looks great and I would love to put a light weight 25 two stroke on it. Bet it would be a blast.


----------



## Guest

$3950 as shown? 240lbs as shown - the motor and cooler?


How is the rear deck configured? Open bulkhead or like the rear deck option on the SUV and Copperhead.


Edit: Looks like open rear deck bulkhead and from reading the options it looks like the weight is 240lbs. as shown.













Looks to be an awesome little tunnel skiff!


----------



## copperhead

Weight (and price) would be hull only with front and rear decks; Front and rear bulkheads with open access. As pic'd the front deck is 5' and rear deck is 3' but that could be customer driven to some extent.

At this stage, yes the hull is complete but we're going to try and get some people out on it and listen to how the their experiences would help us develop some interior configurations for this size skiff.


----------



## out-cast

> get some people out on it and listen to how the their experiences would help us develop some interior configurations for this size skiff.


I will sacrifice myself if needed young dude. I'm on vacation starting March 3rd too, lets fish.


----------



## DavidIvey

All I gotta say is watch out Gheenoe and RiverHawk...


That thing is too cool!


----------



## Guest

I spent all day yesterday with Mel, and the new Shadow cast. The water test was impressive too say the least. To start with Mel and I weigh twice what the boat does. And it got right up on top with a Yamaha 9.9 yes a 9.9. The construction of this skiff is more along the lines of a Sherman tank. The cockpit floor is like a slab of concrete, you here no noise what so ever. After some fine tuning and some properly placed platforms. This will be (hope I don't offend anyone) the "Working man's Glades skiff".And if no one has mentioned yet, it is a tunnel hull.

 









Here is a picture of the polling streaks that Mel incorporates in the hull. These make it pole like it is on rails.










This boat has a tremendous amount of potential, I cant wait to see the creations that come from this awesome skiff. I am hoping for the day to test one of these, fully rigged out in the Everglades.


----------



## out-cast

> I spent all day yesterday with Mel, and the new Shadow cast.


In my hood and couldn't call me? Really? :


----------



## Guest

> I spent all day yesterday with Mel, and the new Shadow cast.
> 
> 
> 
> In my hood and couldn't call me? Really? :
Click to expand...

Mel said that you needed your beauty sleep, and I believed him ;D


----------



## out-cast

> I spent all day yesterday with Mel, and the new Shadow cast.
> 
> 
> 
> In my hood and couldn't call me? Really? :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mel said that you needed your beauty sleep, and I believed him ;D
Click to expand...

 :-/


----------



## Guest

> This is going to be an awesome little skiff that is going make many microskiff anglers stop and take a pause.
> 
> And I even like the name.....



I don't know what you mean by " stop and take a pause". Unless you are saying "compare this skiff with a few others with similar specs on the market"................and then check out the price.


----------



## Shadowcast

> I don't know what you mean by " stop and take a pause". Unless you are saying "compare this skiff with a few others with similar specs on the market"................and then check out the price.


Exactly. In other words, a buyer may be set on a skiff, check out the ShadowCast, and then may change their mind.


----------



## davefishing

I will consider it, looks like it will fit my garage. A video of it running slooow and fast will help. I am curious if it squats.


----------



## dacuban1

i have a feeling it might squat a little cause of the tunnel. Would there be an option to not have a tunnel?


----------



## Brett

That rear deck and extended tiller will move the center of gravity to just about
over the hull balance point. My plywood tunnel hull transitions from hull speed to plane
with no squat, just a difference in where the wake breaks behind the hull.
Looking at Ankona's design, I'll bet it transitions the same way. It's a good looking hull.
Like all small hulls, proper loading/balance/trim is going to be a critical factor
in how it rides. Put two adults on the rear deck and attempt to plane, yes, it will squat.


----------



## copperhead

Brett, as usual, is correct on all accounts...


----------



## dawsonwl

Shadowcast Stability vs Gheenoe LT25 stability? if both boats have front and rear decks, which one is more stable? 
BTW, the Shadowcast looks awesome and I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## Shadowcast

> Shadowcast Stability vs Gheenoe LT25 stability?  if both boats have front and rear decks, which one is more stable?


I will let you know after this weekend...


----------



## davefishing

> Shadowcast Stability vs Gheenoe LT25 stability?  if both boats have front and rear decks, which one is more stable?
> BTW, the Shadowcast looks awesome and I can't stop thinking about it!


You read my mind. LT25 was my first choice but now i am confused. Lots of LT video so I am hoping for a Shadowcast to show up.


----------



## Guest

I spent a good amount of time on this skiff last Saturday. I own an Lt25 right now, and if you step on the Shadow cast and close your eyes. You wont be able to tell the difference. It is by no means a Copperhead, but it is not suppose to be. This skiff by being 48" wide at the water line gives it the ability to reach higher speeds with a smaller motor. I truly believe that this skiff with a properly adjusted motor, and a level load. Should reach 25mph with a 15hp two smoke Merc.


----------



## Bissell

I'll be buying one by the end of the year... Mark my words


----------



## Shadowcast

> Shadowcast Stability vs Gheenoe LT25 stability?  if both boats have front and rear decks, which one is more stable?
> BTW, the Shadowcast looks awesome and I can't stop thinking about it!
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind. LT25 was my first choice but now i am confused.
Click to expand...

There's that pause I was talking about....


----------



## Guest

I spent the day back up in Ft Pierce, with Mel and the Shadow Cast. Trying out some platforms, and checking the pole ability of this skiff. It takes a whopping 12.2 seconds to get comfortable poling this boat. It turns on a dime and with the poling strakes, it tracks true. The platforms that are on the boat will be available soon for this model.


----------



## oysterbreath

That's such an awesome lil boat Mel! Man I swear, it's times like these that I wish I had waited a little while longer instead of jumping the gun on this boat-build of mine...That boat would look awesome in my garage! ;-)


----------



## Bissell

Out of curiosity, how long is the tunnel?


----------



## Guest

I really like it! I know it's still in the "planning stage" as far as rigging and such.........

*Portable fuel tanks up under the bow (2) 3 gallon with quick connects.

*Transom cut straight across with a riser and the rub rail extended to the rear.

*Light weight manual jack plate and cupped prop.

*Poling & casting platform

* A lot of motors should work well with this hull, but my favorite would be a Tohatsu 18hp 2 stroke @ 74lbs.

Tons of cool mods can be done with this skiff.


What are you going to do as far as gunnel rod holders? IMO, this as always been an issue of mine for skiffs without a cap like Gheenoes etc.......trying to keep them out of the way as much as possible.


----------



## paint it black

Mel, you always seem to out do yourself with every creation! 
It's great to see that someone continues to put out such a great product for those of us who either cannot afford 40k, or just flat out choose not to dish out 40k for a comparable skiff. For fisherman, by fisherman! 

I can't wait to see a what a ShadowCast would look like if Strongarm Products gets a hold of one! 
Bob sure knows how to deck out a skiff!

Now, if I could only replace my Classic with a ShadowCast. It'll look MUCH better next to my Copperhead than the Classic does...lol


----------



## Shadowcast

I spent the day with the ShadowCast today. It is the real deal. It's a great ride even with a 9.9 HP.....and today was not even close to ideal with the weather. I can only imagine what a 20 HP will do to that skiff. It poles and turns like it's on rails. Mel and I walked over a mud bar in a creek near the inlet. We floated that skiff in ankle-deep water. This is a TRUE backcountry poling skiff that has some big water capabilities.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Saw this skiff on Saturday when I picked up my Cayenne...it looks sharp. Definite competition for the Gheenoe.


----------



## Paul_Barnard

Wow Ankona, Nice job!  I am really anxious to see how it performs with a 20.  If you can keep that priced as it is for a while (there's something psychological about that sub 4K price) this boat is going to sell remarkably well.  

Let's see:

Shadow Cast $3950

Tohatsu 20 HP $2600

Galvanized trailer $800

$7350 for a brand spanking new, top quality, high performance, technical poling backwater package.

I truly believe you have created your new best seller.  This price point is a sweet spot in the market.


----------



## Shadowcast

I have run this skiff and it is truly an awesome backcountry technical poling skiff. It will float in nothing (we drug it over a mud bar on Sunday and the pics were taken in ankle-deep water), poles great (either with a poling platform or 50 qt. Yeti cooler), and with a 9.9HP it runs great. I can only imagine what a 20HP will do on this thing (I will be finding out very soon). It is very stable for its size. The rear deck configuration is going to change on this skiff making for much more dry storage. The front deck is also going to be extended to 6'. On 4/7/12, Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview will be hosting Ankona to go along with their Spring event. This will the first opportunity anyone will be able to see all four Ankona skiffs in one place without driving down to the shop in Ft. Pierce. After that day, there will be a ShadowCast to test drive in this area (South Shore TB).


----------



## paint it black

> I have run this skiff and it is truly an awesome backcountry technical poling skiff.  It will float in nothing (we drug it over a mud bar on Sunday and the pics were taken in ankle-deep water), poles great (either with a poling platform or 50 qt. Yeti cooler), and with a 9.9HP it runs great.  I can only imagine what a 20HP will do on this thing (I will be finding out very soon).  It is very stable for its size.  The rear deck configuration is going to change on this skiff making for much more dry storage.  The front deck is also going to be extended to 6'.  On 4/7/12, Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview will be hosting Ankona to go along with their Spring event.  This will the first opportunity anyone will be able to see all four Ankona skiffs in one place without driving down to the shop in Ft. Pierce.  After that day, there will be a ShadowCast to test drive in this area (South Shore TB).


I'm going to see if I can make it up to that event with the Copperhead. My buddy Alonzo that lives in in Tampa has been telling me to take a trip up there for some time now. 


By the way, I checked this skiff out today in person. It sure is sharp.


----------



## fishinaddiction

I don't post here much but this this looks sweet. I've really been itching for a skiff for about 3yrs now but just haven't found the right on yet. But this one and the SUV17 are on my short list…


----------



## paint it black

I was hanging out up at Mel's on Saturday. After Mel was done doing wet tests to potential customers, we took the skiff out to the bay. I got to pole it around in sheltered flats with no wind, out in the open with extreme high winds, and I got to run the boat through a chop.

Let me tell you, I was EXTREMELY impressed. 
It tracks straight as an arrow. With absolutely no sliding around. I didn't have to fight with the wind to keep direction. 
And it drafts barely anything. I poled up onto a bar in the bay purposely trying to get it stuck. I found that it drafts the same as my Copperhead, which is as shallow as one would ever have to go. It's a great platform to fish off of. Not tippy at all for a skiff its size. 

And it ate up the chop with ease. absolutely no pounding. And trust me, I put it to the test. Ask Mel.... I went straight into the wake of a massive sportfisher that was coming along the intracoastal. And it moved pretty quick with both Mel and I with the 9.9 horse on the back.


----------



## Shadowcast

Those are some great pics PIB! The ShadowCast is everything you say.....and we haven't even tried out a 20 HP on it yet......


----------



## paint it black

> Those are some great pics PIB!  The ShadowCast is everything you say.....and we haven't even tried out a 20 HP on it yet......


Thanks. Once we have one in Miami, we'll be testing a 25 2 stroke on it!


----------



## SilentHunter

painting my 25 2stroke merc this week hopfully... ill let you fellas know numbers...if i can paint it this week... waiting on awl grip


----------



## PLANKTON7

When are we going to hear more about this skiff?? Im probably speaking on behalf a crap-ton of people when i say i'm checking this post everyday looking for more details, for example video with larger motor/jackplate ect.....i'm sorry if i sound rude, i'm just chomping at the bit. I want to buy one. 

thanks


----------



## Shadowcast

Patience.....it is coming.


----------



## davefishing

I like it. The trailer looks expensive, is it possible to put a swing tounge on it or would a different trailer be needed. Does anyone have the dimensions of the trailer, length and total  width from fender well to fender well?


----------



## Shadowcast

> I like it. The trailer looks expensive, is it possible to put a swing tounge on it or would a different trailer be needed. Does anyone have the dimensions of the trailer, length and total  width from fender well to fender well?


It's a custom trailer.  Float-On builds the trailers specific for the Ankona line.  They can definitely come with a swing tongue.  The Float-On trailers are worth their weight in gold.  I had one with my SUV and it was heaven.  Well worth the few extra $$$.  

The skiff is 54" wide and 16' long. A guess of a 62-70" width may be close......and a length of maybe 17' may be close. I am guessing based on my SUV trailer. As far as the actual dimensions, I would have to defer to Mel as I haven't seen the new ShadowCast trailer in person yet......


----------



## TidewateR

I'd love to see a non tunnel option.


Also, is there a molded deck cap in this hull's future?


----------



## Guest

> I'd love to see a non tunnel option.
> 
> 
> Also, is there a molded deck cap in this hull's future?


Yes, Mel is making the molds for the decks as we speak.


----------



## Delmer

I put my deposit on one of these last week. I will be putting a 25 yami 2 stroke on mine. Can't wait.........


----------



## paint it black

There's molds being made right now for molded drop in decks that will be glassed in. 

Eventually, there might be a cap made with gunnels as an option. 
But that will drive the price up quite a bit for that option.


----------



## paint it black

> When are we going to hear more about this skiff?? Im probably speaking on behalf a crap-ton of people when i say i'm checking this post everyday looking for more details, for example video with larger motor/jackplate ect.....i'm sorry if i sound rude, i'm just chomping at the bit. I want to buy one.
> 
> thanks


Once we get a hold of one down to South FL, there will be videos and such made. But I can speak from first hand knowledge, it poles like a dream. Floats in spit, and is a hell of a fishing machine. I was up on the bow fly casting as mel poled me around. Then we switched up. I was extremely impressed.


----------



## Shadowcast

> Once we get a hold of one down to South FL, there will be videos and such made.


And up here in Tampa Bay.....


----------



## Brett

> I will be putting a 25 yami 2 stroke on mine. Can't wait.


Lemme see here...240 lb hull, 650 lbs outboard, people, gear, fuel
gives about 900 lbs total load so 900/25 = 36 lbs per horsepower

Yeah, that'd get you there in time for lunch.... ;D

What's surprising though, is because it floats so shallow
it's not necessary to travel long distances. All you have to do
is find spots near the ramp that regular hulls can't get into
due to lack of water depth. The fish will be there.


----------



## Delmer

Again Brett youre genious shines through. I figured I could spend the first 6 months hitting the shallow spots that the bigger boats cant get to. But my first trip with it will be at the end of June at Ft. Desoto. Never been there before and am really looking forward to exploring and learning some about the area.

Delmer


----------



## Brett

That ain't genius showing, that's just the voice of experience talking at ya'... 

Where do you think I spend all my spare time?   ;D

From the looks of Mel's design, I bet the Shadowcast can get anywhere the Slipper can.
As long as you don't mind a few scratches in all that purdy gel-coat.


----------



## Demeter

One thing I liked about the Hells Bay Skate is that can beach launch that skiff. Can you do this with the Shadowcast?


----------



## Shadowcast

At 240 pounds....I am guessing so. Describe beach launching as I have never done it. Pushing the skiff in the water from the beach like on an island??


----------



## PLANKTON7

yes, it would be possible, if the skate weights 250, the shadowcast weights 240, which btw the skate is 13 feet and the shadowcast is 16........do the math......my beach launches in Vero consist of narrow beaches which allow for less carrying time.
1.back up to the beach.
2.unhook everything(motor,fuel,battery etc.) 
3.lift off trailer with usually 2 guys 
4. hook everything up
5. time the waves right(summertime is best) 
6. slay the tarpon/kingfish/cero/cobia/lobster


----------



## [email protected]

instead of having to remove everything from the skiff and then lift off and on trailer you can invest in a really good trailer made for dry launching and just launch and retrieve with trailer in the water. 

That hells bay skate prob had a great little ram-lin trailer and made beach launching a piece of cake. 

Ive launched my east cape ciamen from a beach with no problem. Because of the torsion axle the trailer is much lower to the ground. 

Also, definatley buy liquid rollers. Its a spray you apply to the bunks that makes the boat just slide right off. Just put the tip of your tires in the water and push the skiff off.


----------



## Brett

Liquid Rollers hmmm? Let's see what's in it....

http://www.kelloggmarine.com/msds/MKT-%20Marykate/MKT_6810,LiquidRollers_MSDS.pdf

No thank you, unsafe to touch with skin per the MSDS. 

I'll stick with canning wax, works just as well...safe for people and critters too.


----------



## [email protected]

its sprayed on so I dont touch it with my hands, doesnt touch the water so it doesnt hurt the critters but thanks. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, maybe ill use that next time around.


----------



## lp99

After looking into this boat for a couple weeks I have came to a conclusion, I have to have one.


----------



## copperhead

Got the new molded decks in the first side console.  With the 20 hp , it was 20-21 mph at cruise on the GPS, a quick top end test at 28...With the tunnel that is a short shaft, might say it runs and poles a bit skinny


----------



## Delmer

Glad to see the molded decks in the boat. I bet that longer front deck is sweet. Can't wait to get mine [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## mcmsly2

SWEET!!!!! were those speeds with 2 guys and gear or what?


----------



## tguasjr

Wow! That is truly a bad a$$ microskiff.


----------



## oysterbreath

Mel I really hate looking at this boat! Makes me wanna Stop building and run to the bank!


----------



## tpasurf1

im in love! as soon as i graduate im selling my highsider and trailer, keeping my tohatsu 9.8 and buying one of these puppies!


----------



## johnathanhulsey

Great looking boat, but anybody got any vids of this yet? Lots of promises for some but nobody's come through so far. Looking hard at a new boat to dump my Tax return into


----------



## AfterHours2

Been waiting to see some performance #'s with the 25 on the back. Either lots of feet dragging or there is something up with weight, power,............


----------



## Shadowcast

I'm pretty sure Skinny Dippin is working with one and a 25 on it......


----------



## Guest

I have been testing this boat with every base option. It is not easy figuring out a completely new hull. All of my testing up until this past Wed was not pleasant. The thrust of the motor was over powering the back of the boat. It was "Squirrely" to say the least. I moved weight around, raised the motor, installed a hydrofoil and was getting nowhere until I went larger with the prop. I bought a 10X15 three blade aluminum and so far that runs the best. I am able to get a steady 30mph with a little bit of wiggle in the rear. I am hoping to move around some weight tomorrow and get even better results. I have pretty much come to the conclusion, that Mel was right all along. He tested the side console at the shop, with a stock prop and was getting in the 28mph range with no issues. I will run it tomorrow and shoot some video, (I mounted the bracket for the camera today) I will post the results.


----------



## Delmer

I spent some time this afternoon running the Shadowcast with my Yamaha 2 stroke 25 on it. I am running the stock 3 blade prop that came with the motor. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms that skinnydippin was talking about. With just myself 265 lbs, a full yeti about 45 lbs and 3 gallons of gas I was getting 27 consistently and with the wind to my back on 4 runs I got 29.8 I was joined by el9surf for a couple and got 27 on both runs. He also took quite a few pictures I will see if I can get him to post them.


----------



## Guest

Here is the video of the Shadowcast. the boat ran and fished perfect. We caught some nice 18 and 20 inch mangrove Snappers on top water.Here is one of the Snappers.










And here is the short video, maybe if we can get someone else to run with me. they can shoot some better video.


----------



## paint it black

Let's get together with Alex and take my Copperhead out to shoot a video of both. Do some bonefishing. Shoot some footage of the Shadowcast running. I got the GoPro, and the Canon 7D ready to go.


----------



## [email protected]

> Let's get together with Alex and take my Copperhead out to shoot a video of both. Do some bonefishing. Shoot some footage of the Shadowcast running. I got the GoPro, and the Canon 7D ready to go.


More Videos of Ankona boats would be very appreciated!  The waiting for my build sucks! [smiley=vrolijk_26.gif]


----------



## Guest

I took this demo boat over to Caribbean Trailers in Miami last week, and had them make a trailer specifically for the Shadowcast. This is so Mel can offer options to his customers. This one is an all Aluminum drive on.


----------



## oysterbreath

Skinny Dippin, how the the prices from Caribbean Trailers? are they on par with roll on? I know I don't own an Ankona but I've got to start thinking about my trailer options too.


----------



## tguasjr

DAmn! that trailer looks nice under that shadowcast. Carlos did a great job!


----------



## Guest

> Skinny Dippin, how the the prices from Caribbean Trailers? are they on par with roll on? I know I don't own an Ankona but I've got to start thinking about my trailer options too.


They are very competitive to the big company's, except with Caribbean they will build the trailer around your boat. You will not have to take what you get, like with the other guys. I added a couple more pic's to the last entry.


----------



## Guest

I am also installing a Bob's manual jack plate, to see if there are any advantages. Will have some info in a couple of days.


----------



## Bissell

Could you post a few better pics of the fit and finish of the decks, this thing is too sweet!


----------



## mowdy10

Any update on the jackplate test?


----------



## Guest

> Any update on the jackplate test?


Still playing with the height, am having my SS 4 blade prop cupped. This should make it hook up in shallow water, and run like a scalded dog. I should have the prop back first of the week.


----------



## jones4tone

Hey its my first post of the forums but Ive been reading threads here a couple years now.
  I live in Homestead is there anyone from this area that would allow my father and I to pass by and look at the Shadowcast?  We have read all the available information on these boards and are very interested.  We wanted to drive up but our schedules are impossible...  Pretty much made up our minds that we want one but it would make ordering the skiff easier if I could see her in person.  Thanks!

I think we want to do a tiller honda 20 with no ptt, very basic set-up etc.  Looking to use her out front around Flamingo mostly and some back country or southern Biscayne area flats and shoreline.


----------



## Guest

> Hey its my first post of the forums but Ive been reading threads here a couple years now.
> I live in Homestead is there anyone from this area that would allow my father and I to pass by and look at the Shadowcast?  We have read all the available information on these boards and are very interested.  We wanted to drive up but our schedules are impossible...  Pretty much made up our minds that we want one but it would make ordering the skiff easier if I could see her in person.  Thanks!
> 
> I think we want to do a tiller honda 20 with no ptt, very basic set-up etc.  Looking to use her out front around Flamingo mostly and some back country or southern Biscayne area flats and shoreline.


I have sent you a PM, I will be able to meet with you around noon tomorrow. This boat is perfect for what you are looking for, and then some.


----------



## jones4tone

Thanks for meeting up with us.  We are just fretting over what our ideal rigging set-up would be.  We really like the idea of no electronics but neither one of us want to use battery powered accessories for our clandestine forays.  We may go ahead and get electric start Honda to run a very basic electronics package. Electronics list Including:Bilge pump, removable live-well tank, nav lights, gps, and spot light.  This is the list so far...  Depending on performance we may want trim tabs too. I just have a hard time imagining myself without trim tabs.  Overall the skiff is perfect for what we are looking for and we both are impressed.


----------



## el9surf

How does it run with the manual jack plate?


----------



## Guest

> How does it run with the manual jack plate?


It runs great and it gives me more adjustments. I just had my four blade SS prop heavily cupped. This boat now launches and runs in less than a foot of water.


----------



## el9surf

Bob, 
What speed are you getting with the cupped prop? What are the prop numbers? Also which jack plate is that? Would that be the lowest profile manual mini jack plate available? 

I have my shadowcast on order, just trying to get ideas of how to rig it.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

> Bob,
> What speed are you getting with the cupped prop? What are the prop numbers?  Also which jack plate is that? Would that be the lowest profile manual mini jack plate available?
> 
> I have my shadowcast on order, just trying to get ideas of how to rig it.
> 
> Thanks!


I am getting 28mph solo with this prop (SS 4bld 10 1/2 X 10) speed is not the issue with this skiff. Mel designed it to run shore lines on nasty days. It will sure do that with no problem. I have run this boat with this prop and the Bob's manual jack plate in less than a foot of water with no touching.


----------



## el9surf

I will have to follow up with you once I get mine to figure out the best setup.


----------



## wcliving

What is the bottom width of these, 48"? How is the overall finish on the boat? Very interested in one. I want to put my 25 Yamaha 2-S on it.


----------



## Shadowcast

> What is the bottom width of these, 48"? How is the overall finish on the boat? Very interested in one. I want to put my 25 Yamaha 2-S on it.


PM sent


----------



## moniladyshalot

Bob, thanks for showing me south Biscayne bay/boat this am. The Shadowcast was a dream to pole even with a "big guy"at the bow (I look forward to my build). You without a doubt are the class act that everyone talks about, thanks for answering every single one of my questions. Next time on my new Shadowcast!


----------



## aharr24

Has anyone tried a jet drive on the back.....thinking a 25 hp yamaha 2-S jet drive conversion?

Would the jet work with the tunnel?


----------



## 8loco

Any chance of an 18' model. Please!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Some new pic's of the Shadowcast in action.





































And it catches fish.


----------



## Shadowcast

Great pics Bob!


----------



## KeepingItSimple

Alright, so with the trolling motor, battery, cooler, gas, etc, what does she float in?

Alex V


----------



## Shadowcast

5"....6" tops.


----------



## KeepingItSimple

thks.


----------



## Dillusion

The wait is kiiiillllinnggg meee!!!! It's only Tuesday!


----------



## Dillusion

Another video of the SC for those who want to see one:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5xC0ybFzcU[/media]


----------



## Bissell

I'm curious why the center boxes all open from the right right side? (Passenger side of the truck) I thought it was like a standard to have them open from the drivers side of a vehicle so you don't need to walk around to get in it? The first one I thought was a mistake in building but it's actually on all the boats with glassed in boxes?


----------



## Dillusion

Here is a video of the ShadowCast 16 poling in 4-4.5" of water with two people:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UqGcBTfqvUY


----------



## Rogersar24

> Here is a video of the ShadowCast 16 poling in 4-4.5" of water with two people:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UqGcBTfqvUY


Looks more like 3.3" ;D lol


----------



## Shadowcast

Yep...that's how we roll!


----------



## paint it black

I'm sure you'll still have some naysayers saying that it squats, and no way it drafts that shallow.... I have personally poled one purposely trying to get it stuck, and was surprised as to how shallow it floated.


----------



## Shadowcast

> I'm sure you'll still have some naysayers saying that it squats, and no way it drafts that shallow.... I have personally poled one purposely trying to get it stuck, and was surprised as to how shallow it floated.


Very true. I have the heaviest of motors on mine (Yamaha 20 4 stroke) and I still get the true 5" draft and could probably get in 4" if needed. If I had a new Suzuki 20 HP....at 95ish pounds......for sure!!!


----------



## paint it black

People don't seem to understand that it has much more freeboard upfront than it does in the back, making it appear to be "squating".


----------



## Dillusion

I made a video, if anyone says otherwise they are just blowing air for nothing.


----------



## Rogersar24

> I made a video, if anyone says otherwise they are just blowing air for nothing.


I believe you, but for all the doubters, ill request a clear non go pro photo of the tape measure!


----------



## topnative2

fish need enough water to swim in...so whati s rhe point


----------



## Dillusion

> fish need enough water to swim in...so whati s rhe point


There were fish in the water level in that video. The redfish in certain parts of where I fish will do a bombing run into 3-4" of water to grab a leech or mangrove crab and dart back out, or ride the trough on the edge of the shoreline surrounded by 3-4" of water.


----------



## topnative2

swan dive into a full nelson and drag into boat :


----------



## Rogersar24

> fish need enough water to swim in...so whati s rhe point
> 
> 
> 
> There were fish in the water level in that video. The redfish in certain parts of where I fish will do a bombing run into 3-4" of water to grab a leech or mangrove crab and dart back out, or ride the trough on the edge of the shoreline surrounded by 3-4" of water.
Click to expand...



That is the coolest thing I seen in the lagoon around the islands when a big 10lbr has half his back sticking out of the water struggling to slither like a snake trying to find small crabs to dine on.  Must be tasty to put in that much effort!


----------



## Gators52__20

I'm saving up for one of these as we speak, only thing is I want the 18ft one with the more aggressive tunnel hull.


----------



## Glennusf

Would the 16' model hold 3 people if necessary?


----------



## Shadowcast

> Would the 16' model hold 3 people if necessary?


Yes. In fact I have had myself and two others in my old SC16. Just do not plan on setting any speed records while underway and be mindful of everyone's movements on the skiff.


----------



## bumpas

I'm getting my name put on the list for an 18 this week. I have a few questions for owners though. 

What are my baitwell options if I don't want to add the guidebox?

Are trim tabs necessary? 

What tiller motor do you like best and can I get by ok with a 20hp?

Does having a full ice chest in the rear cutout affect the draft too much? 

Any must haves you wish you had gone with or things you could have gone without?

Thanks


----------



## TwoKids

cbump,
Let me preface my response to your questions with a few things, open kimono.  I've owned an SC18 for over a year and plan to own it for many years to come.  Fish it twice a week, salt and fresh.  It has met all my expectations and been slimed repeatedly.  I've had 1-4 passengers on it without compromising seaworthiness, due to its length and large front deck it fishes 3 comfortably, 2 optimally.  It has been a great boat and considering the purchase cost and more importantly cost of ownership, I have zero regrets buying it.  It has performed as advertised by Ankona and excels in the shallow water polling environment for which it was designed.  I've run it across airboat territory in the St. Johns River and have found (often by mistake) it runs shallower than I am comfortable with.  Keep in mind my responses to your questions are subjective and biased based on personal preferences.  I recommend heading down to Pierce & wet testing one to formulate your own opinions.  Congrats on getting on the build list, you are going to love it.  Hope the following helps.



> I'm getting my name put on the list for an 18 this week. I have a few questions for owners though.
> 
> What are my baitwell options if I don't want to add the guidebox?


I have the fully plumbed coffin box/livewell and don't use it as often as I thought I would only because 95% of the time I use artificials.  I probably should have put the cooler where the coffin box is and utilize a portable live well for bait when needed.  But if you live bait fish often then the coffin box bait well will suit your needs great.  The only problem I have with mine is the pickup is on the transom and it runs dry when on running on plane.  If you go this route I recommend asking Mel to go with a thru-hull pickup on the bottom.  Of course there are draw backs to bottom of the hull pickups if you are polling shallow flats.  Just have to weigh your options based on where you fish.




> Are trim tabs necessary?


No.  Due to the length, the boat jumps up on plane quickly and at low speeds, with relatively narrow beam on microskiffs you will be able to level out the ride just by moving yourself left/right a few inches as required.  I do recommend power trim and tilt as trimming it up once on plane makes a substantial difference in top speeds.



> What tiller motor do you like best and can I get by ok with a 20hp?


I'd get the lightest 30 4 stroke with PT&T you can find.  Personally I would not want less power then my 4 stroke 30 due to my typical fully loaded weight with people and gear.  With that said I have never been on a SC18 with a 20 but if I remember correctly that may be what Mel has on his wet test boat so you can try it for yourself.  You will need a good aftermarket 3 or 4 blade prop with cupping as the stock prop does not work well with the tunnel config.  My Powertech 3 blade provides good bite to overcome cavitation issues.




> Does having a full ice chest in the rear cutout affect the draft too much?


Yes, it does effect the draft mostly if I am fishing solo (200+ lbs) polling on the platform and have a light fuel load.  "It's a microskiff", so balencing the load will provide optimal draftability no matter what microskiff you consider.  I can go from drafting skinny to drafting very skinny when I remove the cooler from the back and place it on the front deck.  I've never measured it but it probably makes about a 2" difference in draft once I move the cooler.  If I had to build another I'd consider a smaller Yeti on the front deck which would also double as a casting platform and triple as a seat, in lieu of the cooler cutout combo in the back.  With that said, by no means is the cutout Yeti config a showstopper as you will be skinny either way, your talking maybe 7" (good) compared to sub 5" (better). When I am not fishing solo and I have a body on the bow the cooler in the back is not an issue, drafting ~5-6" (non-measured). 



> Any must haves you wish you had gone with or things you could have gone without?


If you plan to install a GPS/fishfinder in the coffin box/grab bar area, be sure to ask Mel to run a chase tube under the deck for the power.  On mine Mel had to perform minor surgury to add one in after the fact. Although he did a great job with the install, it would have been much easier to do before the deck goes down.

I run everything including trolling motor off of one 24 size battery located under the front deck.

I'd also like to see Mel and Rory do a little R&D on venting the tunnel using a manually controlled valve for those times when the water is deep enough not to benefit from the tunnel and a few more mph on the top end is desired.


----------

